
Google Affiliate Network is shutting down - narad
http://googleaffiliatenetwork-blog.blogspot.in/2013/04/an-update-on-google-affiliate-network.html
======
_RPM
This could mean that companies that made a significant amount of revenue from
Google Affiliate Network will begin to think about developing internal open
API's which would be great for developers.

